# NJ Open House Herf



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey all you NJ and NY cigar lovers..is it getting too cold to smoke outside? If so, please come to our open house herf!

Date: Saturday, November 15, 2008
Time: 1PM till ??
Place: The Metropolitan Society
1275 Bloomfield Ave, Building 8, Suite 62
Fairfield, NJ 07004
RSVP:[email protected] or [email protected]

For info or to see pictures of our club, go to www.metrocigar.com
I hope to see you there!

Tazman


----------

